# Dystopian Wars Chinese Federation



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Here are Dystopian Wars Chinese! A Naval Battle Group, a Naval Support Group(?) and a Dreadnought Fortress (I'll leave it up to you to guess which one that is):



















I bought all of these second hand (you can see that a few of the cruisers have been painted), so all I did on those so far was put together the flying fortres and the other flying structures and prime them.

I also quickly tried to figure out a colour scheme, just painted straight over black primer, so it looks a bit crap, but it's good for getting an idea. I mean if these were Prussians, Russians or Brits the colour scheme would be much easier to figure out, but with Chinese it's much, much more iffy an issue.

So, any ideas?


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

What is the background with them? China has gone through a lot of political and social changes over the years, effecting their military, what is their situation in this world? Because that will effect the paint scheme.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Well, the basic premise is that it's 1870 and there's a big World War going on. Napoleon died prematurely in 1804, France got torn up over civil war post-revolution for a long time, Prussia (those potato-chomping upstarts) took the aggressor role and just swallowed all of the rest of the HRE (typically to British wargames, Austria plays no role what so ever in their considerations), Norway and Sweden for some reason. British mostly kept their stuff and are allied to the US and Russia and mainly fight a Prussian-French alliance with a bunch of minor allies on each side. (sorry to people who actually know about the DW background  )

The technology is a bit surprising. Somehow part of the background isn't just That Superspecial New Element They Found(tm) but also plain old Industrialization setting in early and in a BIG way. Bigger than in real life. So now everybody's stuck in that big war with late 19th century ships, 1930s aircraft and some fantasy technology and giant robots here and there.

The Chinese Federation (technically Empire, but lacking coherency) is a bit behind the Western empires technologically and constantly have to fight Russians and Mongols in land wars, that's why they're just a minor power in the grand scheme of things. Otherwise the differences to real life aren't that great. I mean apart from the technology and such.

By the way, I decided to go with the middle one.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Good choice.
The middle choice is by far the best


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Sigur said:


> By the way, I decided to go with the middle one.





Tawa said:


> The middle choice is by far the best


That was going to be my suggestion as well, which works out wonderfully k:


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks, guys.

I'm currently working out a proper recipe for the whole thing via this test mini:


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Lovely work as usual, not seen much of Dystopian wars but the minis are rather pretty. I love the turquoise roofing and light wood planks on the deck, great colour choices. The metal is also nicely done.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@alasdair: Thanks very much.  Yeah, the ships and planes are pretty nice.


Right, these optional slip-in turrets are done now as well so I can turn the Dao gunships into Wo-Dao. (at least two. Still looking for that darned third turret bit.). Apart from that the two Chui Support Carriers are done.










The planes still are just all white, not sure about a colour scheme on those yet. Probably white with red? Or jade green like these dragon flame thrower things here:










Finished the smaller Destroyers and the Jian Battleship. Above it's in the Mk.I configuration with additional crew compartments and armour (fer bordin', yarr!!) and below you can see the Mk.II version with Bombard Rocket Batteries:










That's that then, ships done.  Next: big, flying things.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice.

Makes me want to break out and finish my Blazing Sun ships :good:


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@Tawa: Do iiiitt! We could ally up. 


OH NO, it's the mighty Zhanmadao Dreadnought Bastion!!!!1



Well, WIP.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Sigur said:


> @Tawa: Do iiiitt! We could ally up.
> 
> 
> OH NO, it's the mighty Fei Long Sky Fortress!!!!1
> ...


Bugger me sideways! :shok:


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@Tawa: 


For a slight change, here are the finished Dun Floating Bastions.



















They are armed with one of those dragon-adorned flame throwers one to each side, bombard missile batteries and a Rampart Generator each, which, as long as both these things are still active, generates an energy field between them which weakens fire directed at targets behind it. One of those gimmicky things I suppose. This more and more feels like C&C:Red Alert 3. 




edit: And yes, these look like an inverted game of Hungry Hungry Hippo.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

So those Floating Bastions are...... Dun? :laugh:


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Tawa said:


> So those Floating Bastions are...... Dun? :laugh:


 Ba-Dun Tsh!


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Here's another WIP shot of the Dreadnought Bastion:










And here are lots and lots of small fliers (66 thereof):


















The tiny fliers were less annoying to do than I thought. But then of course I kept them very simple and the base edges are still left to do. Hope you like them!


----------



## General Panic (Jul 31, 2008)

Very nice, love the colours. I'm eagerly awaiting the appearance of this faction in Legions....


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@General Panic: Thanks!  Is there much happening with DL at all these days? It almost looks like Spartan are getting mighty comfy in their niche of smaller-scale stuff ratehr than trying to compete in the massively overpopulate 28mm sci-fi/fantasy skirmish market.

Had my first game today! A friend decided it's time to teach me the rules. He's only familiar with 1st edition DW, I only have the pdf of 2nd edition, I played the Chinese 2nd edition list, he played the old 1st edition Italian list.  Somehow it still worked despite lots of rules looking-up and all. Not a bad game. Not a fast, intuitive or elegant game by any stretch of the imagination (for that, please refer to Chain of Command and/or Dux Britanniarum  ), but not a bad game. 

We played ca. 750pts per side, I brought my Guan Dao Battle Cruiser, a squadron of two Wo-Dao Cruisers (a flight of four bases of dive bombers each), a squadron of two Chui Support Carriers, a squadron of 4 Yue Destroyers (the ones with the big flamethrowers in the front) and a squadron of four Nu Frigates.

He brought a battleship, a squadron of three Gladius Cruisers, six bases of torpedo boats (now these guys are annoying), a squadron of three Fortuna torpedo bombers and a squadron of three nasty Destroyers (torpedo turrets and top turret). Italians are fast, got shield generators and have so, so many gun turrets. Must be really nice if all your guns are mounted so you can fire pretty much anywhere rather than having them in an fixed arc to the front. 

No, i'm not complaining. Chinese have no generators to rely on, but only their cool Rugged Construction which still is rather nice. Also: All hail Isolated Systems! Those saved me not only from an ammo magazine explosion which would have ripped justg a huge hole into my lines, but also it saved me from so much other stuff.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey, merry christmas everybody!

So with us traditionally doing all the christmas stuff on christmas eve today I spent most of the day sleeping it off and putting my toys togeher which indeed arrived at the last minute yesterday in the afternoon. Quite a relief. 

I got myself that thing why playing Chinese in Dystopian Wars seemed like a good idea in the first place. The Chinese Federation of course not being quite a global super power, but still trying to make their mark on geopolitics, I guess they told themselves "Yeah, this world war we got going on isn't quite wacky enough yet.". So they made a giant flying chinese dragon.










I got this one on a black friday sale type thing at a rather good price, so I couldn't put up any resistance any more and I'm sure nobody will blame me, looking at this fella.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice! :good:


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@Tawa: Thanks very much for commenting.  Hey, how did the holidays treat you?

Well, I didn't get much done (holidays stuff to do, and I got Fallout4 as a gift from a well-meaning person), but behold, IT IS RED NOW:












...and here's a WIP shot of Doc Proteus Treves (as a completely off-topic bonus if you will):










There's absolutely no purpose to this mini except for the fact that I really, really like him. He's spooky and scary I think.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Sigur said:


> @Tawa: Thanks very much for commenting.  Hey, how did the holidays treat you?


Pretty good. I got _all_ of the Star Wars things :laugh: Went and watched the movie last night too :good: How about you?


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Yeah, things went rather well. Could have been cosier in terms of family peace, but oh well. It was really nice. Might go see star wars on Wednesday.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Sigur said:


> Might go see star wars on Wednesday.


----------

